# احذر ان تكون سببا في دموع المرأه



## tamav maria (17 مايو 2010)

احذر أن تكون سببا في دموع المرأة..لأن الله يحصي دمعتها




واعلم أن حواء خرجت من ضلع ادم وليس من قدمه حتى لا يداس عليها



كما أنها لم تخرج من رأسه حتى يظن بأنها أعلى منه منزلة ولا ليتعالى عليها



وإنما خرجت من جنبه حتى تكون مساوية له



كما أنها خرجت من تحت ذراعه حتي ليدافع عنها ويحميها



وتكون قريبة من قلبه ليحبها



تعلموا كيف تعاملون النساء


----------



## +Coptic+ (17 مايو 2010)

*موضوع جميل
ربنا يحافظ عليكي*


----------



## candy shop (17 مايو 2010)

موضوع جميل يل نيتا 

ميرسى يا قمر 

اتمنى الكل يقراه
​


----------



## Mason (17 مايو 2010)

>>تعلموا كيف تعاملون النساء<<

*لو تعلموا بجد مكناش شفنا ولاسمعنا عن المشاكل الزوجية*
*ميرسى نيتا للموضوع الرائع *
*ربنا يعوض تعب خدمتك*​


----------



## just member (17 مايو 2010)

> كما أنها خرجت من تحت ذراعه حتي ليدافع عنها ويحميها
> 
> 
> 
> وتكون قريبة من قلبه ليحبها


*الله على ها الكلمتين
روعة

شكرا لموضوعك*​


----------



## losivertheprince (17 مايو 2010)

*سلام  المسيح

بجد موضوع وتأمل جميل قوى قوى وعجبنى جداً

ربنا يخليكى وتدينا تأملات تانية*​


----------



## النهيسى (19 مايو 2010)

كلام صحيح جداا


شكرا للموضوع الجميل جدا


----------



## tamav maria (19 مايو 2010)

m1ged قال:


> *موضوع جميل
> ربنا يحافظ عليكي*






اشكرك ماجد
ربنا يخليك


----------



## tamav maria (19 مايو 2010)

candy shop قال:


> موضوع جميل يل نيتا
> 
> ميرسى يا قمر
> 
> ...




اشكرك ماما كاندي
لمرورك الجميل


----------



## tamav maria (19 مايو 2010)

meso*sasa + love jesus قال:


> >>تعلموا كيف تعاملون النساء<<
> 
> *لو تعلموا بجد مكناش شفنا ولاسمعنا عن المشاكل الزوجية*
> *ميرسى نيتا للموضوع الرائع *
> *ربنا يعوض تعب خدمتك*​



اشكرك ميسو
لتعليقك الرائع
ربنا يباركك


----------



## tamav maria (19 مايو 2010)

just member قال:


> *الله على ها الكلمتين
> روعة
> 
> شكرا لموضوعك*​




شكرا لمرورك 
الرائع
ربنا يباركك


----------



## tamav maria (19 مايو 2010)

losivertheprince قال:


> *سلام  المسيح
> 
> بجد موضوع وتأمل جميل قوى قوى وعجبنى جداً
> 
> ربنا يخليكى وتدينا تأملات تانية*​




شكرا للمشاركه
الرائعه
ربنا يبارك خدمتك


----------



## tamav maria (19 مايو 2010)

النهيسى قال:


> كلام صحيح جداا
> 
> 
> شكرا للموضوع الجميل جدا




اشكرك عزيزي النيسي
ربنا يبارك خدمتك


----------



## kalimooo (22 مايو 2010)

*

شكراااااااا جزيلا يا نيتا

على النصائح

سلام المسيح معك
*


----------



## tamav maria (23 مايو 2010)

اشكرك كليمو
لمرورك الرائع


----------



## KOKOMAN (10 يونيو 2010)

موضوع فى غايييييييييييييييييه الاهميه
شكرا على الموضوع
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## tamav maria (11 يونيو 2010)

KOKOMAN قال:


> موضوع فى غايييييييييييييييييه الاهميه
> 
> شكرا على الموضوع
> 
> ربنا يبارك حياتك​


 
اشكرك كوكومان
مشاركه متميزه
ربن
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





ا يبارك حياتك


----------

